# Mountains



## bscrandall (Aug 30, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, does any anybody duck hunt hunt in the mountains? If so, do y'all have any luck?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 31, 2015)

What mountains? What state?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yep, all different kinds, canvasbacks to wood ducks, but they do have one leg shorter than the other.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 31, 2015)

No but I wish I could hunt at my local Gander Mountain. There are geese every where in the field next to it!!


----------



## bscrandall (Aug 31, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> What mountains? What state?


North ga mtns. I live up here and have thinking about going duck hunting this winter.


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 31, 2015)

bscrandall said:


> North ga mtns. I live up here and have thinking about going duck hunting this winter.



What county?


----------



## bscrandall (Aug 31, 2015)

critterslayer said:


> What county?



Murray


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 31, 2015)

If there is water, there are ducks.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 31, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> If there is water, there are ducks.




That aint true in GA.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2015)

yep I have hunted in the mountains and did ok. Got to watch the TVA lakes the rules are not the same as the Corps lakes.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 31, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> That aint true in GA.



Debatable


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=825549


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 31, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Debatable



Nope.

You gota be southwest of 30.695366      -88.039891 for that to be true.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 1, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=825549



So let me get this straight. This is a forum celebrating and sharing the love of waterfowl hunting and someone in their infinite wisdom decided that someone inquiring about some good spots to get started is cyber scouting.

I'm sure many on this forum came out of the womb knowing exactly where they would go and that nobody gave up information to them nudging them in the right direction.

If I were a seasoned Duck Hunter, which I freely admit I'm not, I would have no problem sharing information with people who are wanting to get started. 

I am a long time member of Woodys and I visited the waterfowl forum to see if I could glean some information about waterfowl hunting in Georgia as I have not been in years and k would like to go again, but I see that it is this forums policy to squash that information. 

To me that flies in the face of what, as outdoorsman, and hunters, we should be about. It has an elitist ring to it.

I know of some good Duck hunting spots on public lands in Georgia and I would be glad to share that information with anyone wanting to know. 

As hunters, our numbers are dwindling, and we should be encouraging folks to get into hunting by giving them info, not discouraging them.

Just my two scents on this policy of "cyber scouting".


----------



## Northwestretriever (Sep 1, 2015)

WELL SAID DRHUNTER1!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2015)

No doc, if you were a seasoned duck hunter, which I am, you would hold your information close to your vest as do most of us.  We don't mind discussing techniques and general areas, such as in this thread, but when you start cyber-scouting, all most all of us clam up.

It doesn't take too many 4AM wake up calls to get to your blind to find the newbie you helped last week already sitting there to sour the "help" your friends mood.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 1, 2015)

So let me get this straight. This is a forum celebrating and sharing the love of waterfowl hunting and someone in their infinite wisdom decided that someone inquiring about some good spots to get started is cyber scouting.




I think the main reason for it is to avoid all the name calling and childish attitudes that ARE going to show there faces when you open up a free for all and don't keep it in check.   This way if you never let it in the door you don't have to worry about it.    

Cause some people just don't know how to act.  And I don't have a problem with that.  Yall just gona have to scout like you did BEFORE the internet.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Sep 1, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> No but I wish I could hunt at my local Gander Mountain. There are geese every where in the field next to it!!



x2 x2


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> No doc, if you were a seasoned duck hunter, which I am, you would hold your information close to your vest as do most of us.  We don't mind discussing techniques and general areas, such as in this thread, but when you start cyber-scouting, all most all of us clam up.
> 
> It doesn't take too many 4AM wake up calls to get to your blind to find the newbie you helped last week already sitting there to sour the "help" your friends mood.



Yes I would. I am a seasoned deer and turkey hunter. I am a seasoned trout fisherman. I have no problem helping folks out.  I have given new hunters and fisherman information and actually asked them to join me so that I could put them in one of my prime spots so they could enjoy the experience that much more by having a real good shot at success.

I want hunting to live long after I'm gone. I don't want it to be an elitist sport that is exclusionary.

If I ran across someone in a duck blind, deer stand, or fishing hole that I intended to visit, I would go to plan B, and if need be plan C and D. I've done it many times with no hard feelings. It's a good thing. We're all out there to enjoy the outdoors and pass it on to future generations.


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> So let me get this straight. This is a forum celebrating and sharing the love of waterfowl hunting and someone in their infinite wisdom decided that someone inquiring about some good spots to get started is cyber scouting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And so you scouted your own spots huh? Nobody ever turned you on any of them huh?

I have absolutely no problem wearing rubber off my boots, but thats not the point.  If I can help out a fellow hunter or fisherman, I'm going to do it,  I really don't care whos britches it burns.

The good thing that has come out all of this is I know what this forum is actually all about save for a few.

Y'all enjoy y'all's season.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 1, 2015)

Good gracious, Im glad I dont hunt ducks. Good luck Crandall.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 1, 2015)

Amen Dr. As our numbers decline I'm glad that the duck hunters I know have no problem sharing info with a novice or newbie and help introduce new hunters to the sport. The new hunters that I've "guided" to prime deer hunting spots on public land have never given me any trouble. So what if now share the white oak holler occasionally. I've been blessed with new friends and had good info returned to me. At this point in my life I would rather see the smile on another hunters face than filling my own tags. Carry on Duck Hunters! This is one less that you'll have to worry about crowding the wetlands if this is what it's all about. This place sure has changed since Woody started it. And yes I've been around a lot longer than my join date states


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> And so you scouted your own spots huh? Nobody ever turned you on any of them huh?
> 
> I have absolutely no problem wearing rubber off my boots, but thats not the point.  If I can help out a fellow hunter or fisherman, I'm going to do it,  I really don't care whos britches it burns.
> 
> ...


 The problem is that if you post a place in the open forum there will be 10,000 people with in a 100 yards of that spot on opening day. Deer hunters do not have the same problems duck hunters put up with. Most duck hunting takes place on public land and everybody has access to it. Not saying that deer hunters don't hunt on public land I know they do but when you hunt public land and you walk up on some one you probably will not set up on the person you walked in on. Duck hunters and I will say duck hunters that are not seasoned are into the kill and not the hunt. Not all but allot. Most are not willing to try to learn. People will give you a spot but they will not give it out in the open forum. Now I will give my spot in the open. The Atlantic Ocean. 
That is why we have a rule that is only enforced here, no cyber scouting. This rule has been approved by Admins and mods and was reviewed and approved for only this section. This due to the history of this section. 
Good luck to all.


----------

